# Worth it ???



## BretonM (22 Oct 2016)

Hello guys,
I have found a nice bike and would really like to get it.
Could I please have your opinion on whether the bike would be good for my mountain biking and general commuting needs and whether the price is a good one. 
The bike has:
•Saracen aluminium Frame 
•Halo Tornado rims 
•DMR whitewall supermoto Tyres
•Hayes nine hydrolic brakes 
•mazrochi 150mm forks 
•Odi bolt on grips 
•answer bars 
•specialised cranks 
•dmr chain guard


----------



## Gert Lush (22 Oct 2016)

How much is it?


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (22 Oct 2016)

If you plan to commute?
A big no.
If you want to do MTB'ing on XC trails?
Another big no.
If you want to do bike parks for jumps,tricks and bermed tracks ?
Yes,definitely.
That's a big travel fork,so maybe a bit of bombing downhill would be great.
It looks bigger than a 150mm fork incidently,more a DH fork


----------



## HarryTheDog (22 Oct 2016)

A google search tells me this is 170 quid on gumtree which is fine for a bike to muck about on. Probably a frankenstein creation which came out of somebody like my son's mind. Downhill forks on a jump bike, it'll work but those small wheels are not ideal for commuting, dont know if those forks will wreck the xc handling. However a small price for a bike that may make you grin.


----------



## raleighnut (22 Oct 2016)

Looks OK to me, Saracen 'jump' bikes can come with 'triple clamp forks but not Marzocchi ones.






If the forks are in good nick it's good value


----------



## BretonM (22 Oct 2016)

Thanks everyone. Will this bike be good for jumps and wheelies


----------



## fossyant (22 Oct 2016)

If all you want to do is muck about on it, yes, I suppose it's OK. It's not a trail/all mountain or Down Hill bike. It's more of a jump bike.


----------



## Jerry Westerby (22 Oct 2016)

No, it would be better to get a BMX for jumps and wheelies.


----------



## Levo-Lon (22 Oct 2016)

Keep looking


----------



## BretonM (23 Oct 2016)

I also like this. 
Thanks.


----------



## BretonM (23 Oct 2016)

Any opinions ?!


----------



## Drago (23 Oct 2016)

It's a cheapo frame with the wrong forks fitted. Not only are the too long, but they're double yoke forks on frame never intended to take them, so ridden hard they're liable to damage then head tube. I'd walk on by myself.


----------



## Crackle (23 Oct 2016)

The Norco looks ok. It's an entry level mtn bike only 370 new on Evans. Dont bid too much on it. Specs are what you'd expect at that price but a little bit lower than some of the competition like Cubes and Boardmans


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (23 Oct 2016)

It's a nice enough looking bike tbf,and it really depends what you are wanting to do with it.
The build is obviously on par with the retail price,so parts will wear out quickly.
I think it's the seller I would take issue with,as he obviously thinks he has a top bike,while at the same time trying to bump up the price by adding "extras".
He also seems to be a bit demanding with the payment options(£20 deposit would make me doubtful)
There is a lot I could do with the frame naturally,but too much in the end.
I would stop bidding at £180.


----------



## BretonM (23 Oct 2016)

What about this for £250. 
Thanks.


----------



## BretonM (23 Oct 2016)

It's a cube analog 29er however I think I could get a bit of the price because it's gumtree. 
Thanks.


----------



## Crackle (23 Oct 2016)

BretonM said:


> It's a cube analog 29er however I think I could get a bit of the price because it's gumtree.
> Thanks.


it's an OK bike if the price is right. Again it's only 400 and odd new so below 200 2nd hand would be good depending on condition. It's a 29er which may well suit commuting more as well as trail riding.


----------



## BretonM (23 Oct 2016)

The add says it has 27.5 wheels. 
Thanks for your reply !!


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (23 Oct 2016)

The Cube looks ok to me too.
And Cubes are a decent shout for a good frame regardless of the price.
Smack the seller down to 200 or slightly less and you have won a watch


----------

